# Little Help? Three ID's please... hoping they are easy...



## mserin (Jul 19, 2009)

Need a positive ID on the following:

1. - Approximately 5.5" long (eyeballing).










2. - Approximately 5.5"










3. - Approximately 5" Female... originally when I first rescued her thought she might be a lab (they were all pretty washed out) Can't figure her out with that blue on her fins....


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

I would guess the first one is a elongatus type. Which one, im not sure.

Second is most likely a maingano.

Third i would guess is a famous yellow lab-red zebra hybrid.


----------



## mserin (Jul 19, 2009)

bac3492 said:


> I would guess the first one is a elongatus type. Which one, im not sure.
> 
> Second is most likely a maingano.
> 
> Third i would guess is a famous yellow lab-red zebra hybrid.


Thanks for the input.... but I'm a bit confused..... the second shot (in searching for the maingano as you suggested) states a max size of just under four inches however this guy is definitely five maybe even slightly larger.... wouldn't that put him in the Mel. Johanni group or is it possible for the Maingano to reach that size?


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

is no. 2 maybe one of these?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=801


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

1. definitely an elongatus type. probably sp. 'elongatus orantus' or 'elongatus orantus tanzania' the former is much more common.

2. melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (aka maingano) or johanni, but I would lean towards cyaneorhabdos

3. not a great shot but I would say as others a hybrid or _possibly_ a melanochromis female

And as far as that fish being 5" plus, fish in the aquaria grow much larger than fish in the wild. Like Pseudotropheus socolofi never grows larger than 4" in the lake, but grows somewhere around 6" in some peoples tanks.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

My guess is 
#1 is Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Likoma Island" 
#2 is Melanochromis chipokae 
#3 is Metriaclima estherae/Labidochromis Caeruleus hybrid


----------



## mserin (Jul 19, 2009)

nfrost said:


> 1. definitely an elongatus type. probably sp. 'elongatus orantus' or 'elongatus orantus tanzania' the former is much more common.
> 
> 2. melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (aka maingano) or johanni, but I would lean towards cyaneorhabdos
> 
> ...


You seriously rock! I found pics of Mel. Johanni female and her coloring is just right even with the blue highlights on her fins, as seen here:










Maybe I can catch a better shot of her .... where you can see the full shape  Thanks so much!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Does that Yellowish female have a pointed mouth like a Labidochromis or a mouth like a Johanni. It is hard to tell from the pic. Yes, a female Johanni can be a washed out yellowish color but I'm not sure.

the first fish is Elongatus Ornatus (Likoma) male. I'm not sure which genus it is in, but might still be in Pseudotropheus still even thou they changed alot of the fish.

the second is not a Chipokae and is definately a Johanni type. Was he ever yellow-orange?


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

the 'elongatus orantus' and 'e orantus tanzania' are both still classified as pseudotropheus. yeah, a much better shot of the front of her and it will be pretty obvious if she is a labido/metria hybrid or a melano species.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 27, 2009)

One of my books has a fish that looks similiar to number 1. It lists it as Pseudotropheus sp. undescribed to date. Barring was more intense towards the front of the fish, just like your fish. Cool looking fish regardless of what it is.


----------



## mserin (Jul 19, 2009)

Here is a better pic of her head..... She's holding right now so hoping that it's still decipherable:










Noki: These were a rescue, so I don't know what they looked like when they were smaller unfortunately 

Thanks so much for all the help everyone! I truly appreciate it.


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

its is very hard to say for sure, if that melanochromis bred with her it might be interesting to keep some fry, but if I were to put money on it I would say that the melanochromis is probably a cyaneorhabdos and that female is probably a hybrid as both cyaneorhabdos and a esthrae/lab hybrid are more common than a johanni (at least around me), but it is possible that you do have a pair of johannis. idk.


----------



## mserin (Jul 19, 2009)

johanni's are easy to get here (I am the manager at a LFS and bring them in all the time  ) Still being that these are rescues there's always a chance they aren't true.... Course having spoken with the previous owner within the last couple of days it seems I'm lucky as the previous owner purchased them from my store several months ago, and I know our supplier well enough to know they don't sell hybrids :dancing: Looks like I will have to call them up for a few more females if my male is getting frisky :dancing: Too bad she swallowed (or spit who knows.... but she's not holding any longer..... I now have another holding)


----------

